# كتاب Mooring Equipment Guidelines: MEG3



## sasadanger (20 مايو 2010)

Mooring Equipment Guidelines: MEG3






*ISBN:* 1905331320 *Publisher:* Seamanship International Ltd *Author:* Oil Companies International Marine Forum

Description:
Oil Companies International Marine Forum (OCIMF) first published "Mooring Equipment Guidelines" in 1992 and this latest, third edition provides a major revision and update to the original ******* to reflect changes in ship and terminal design,







http://www.filezlot.com/ufd3weivxr6j...31320.rar.html​


----------



## Abohamza (20 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جارى التحميل


----------



## sasadanger (22 مايو 2010)

تسلم على المرور والرد


----------



## Abohamza (22 مايو 2010)

أخى الكريم
لم يكن هذا مرورا عابرا و لكن توقف و احترام لحسن اختيار الموضوع المناسب فلك كل شكر و تقدير

أبو حمزة


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 مايو 2010)

كتاب جيد جدا وقمت بتحميله 


بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (23 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم كتاب جيد وجارى التحميل


----------



## sasadanger (26 مايو 2010)

> أخى الكريم
> لم يكن هذا مرورا عابرا و لكن توقف و احترام لحسن اختيار الموضوع المناسب فلك كل شكر و تقدير
> 
> أبو حمزة




تسلم اخى على المرور والرد وتقبل فائق احترامى 



> كتاب جيد جدا وقمت بتحميله
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم



مشكوووور على المرور




> مشكور أخى الكريم كتاب جيد وجارى التحميل



تسلم وان شاء الله يكون الكتاب مفيد
​


----------



## midofm (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيررا وحياك الرحمن


----------

